# Camry hybrid pack for EV conversion?



## Immo1282 (Jul 12, 2019)

1.6kWh isn't going to drive you very far. If you've got a pile of these hybrid packs lying around then it may be possible to assemble something larger together - but it's probably an easier starting point to get a larger pack or modules from a proper EV if you're going down the salvage route.

Commonly used are Tesla modules - though these are very pricey. I'm personally looking at using almost an entire Nissan Leaf battery pack for my future conversion. Also look into the Chevy Volt (Vauxhall/Opel Ampera in Europe) as these batteries have been used a lot in DIY builds.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nimh batteries can’t be paralleled making this useless for a standard EV


----------



## eljay (Sep 26, 2019)

Thank you for the responses. Sounds like Chevy Volt packs are the thing to get.


----------

